# Birthday gift ideas for a 7 year old girl ?



## sabrosina

A very mainstream friend of mine has a 7 year old daughter that isn't very girly but isn't a tomboy either. Her birthday is coming up and I'm trying to think of ideas for gifts. I have a 2 year old boy so I don't really know what she's capable of/interested in at that age. And she lives across the country so I don't spend much time with her to know her real interests.

Anyone? Something creative?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TxSandMom

Okay, not creative, but... BOOKS. 'Specially if she lives across the country (easy to mail). Right now, at her age, she might enjoy the series by Mary Pope Osbourne called, Magic Tree House (there are 34 so far). Also, the Junie B. Jones series is popular with girls that age (although I don't prefer them).

What about a book and a movie combo? Matilda by Roald Dahl, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory by same. What about a classic movie, like Annie? Pollyanna? Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?


----------



## 4evermom

When I was that age, I loved craft kits that weren't girly, like precut leather pouch kits.


----------



## Starr

I second the books, also you can write a short note in the cover and that way she will remember who she got it from and for what. Or you could see if there was some sort of an amusement park nearby or similar and give her a pass for a day.


----------



## Teensy

Another book suggestion - Dr. Suess's My Book About Me - the child fills in blanks in the books about himself.

One gift I have enjoyed giving to kids of all ages - a craft box with loads of arts & crafts supplies - crayons, colored pencils, googly eyes, chenille sticks, glue, pom poms, craft sticks, hole puncher, stapler, etc. I hit the back to school sales in August and stock up on items, buy craft supplies in bulk, then can make boxes throughout the year.

Or perhaps a subscription to Highlights magazine.


----------



## Linda on the move

Micheal's has nice "learn to needlepoint" and "learn to cross stitch" kits that are about $6 and come in a ziploc bag (i.e. would mail easily). My DD's both like those.

Magic Treehouse books are great, but Junie B Jones is just trash. My DD's also like books about animals, vets, rescuing animals, animals rescuing people, etc.

A book of things to do -- craft projects, plants projects, slimy science experiements, etc.

An easy orgami book and a pack of orgami paper would be good. Make sure it is EASY orgami. The regular books are hard for this age.

Klutz books are super, too. They have the directions for some sort of craft or activty plus the basic supplies all packaged together (both book stores and craft stores sell these.)

Seven is a great age. They can do sooo many things and most 7 year olds are interested in lots and lots of different things.


----------



## MrsMoe

Depends on your budget, and what you feel is acceptable. Let's look at what kids wants for thier Bday... not what we think they should want...

Kids typically (but not always of course) don't want books for thier birthday (I know, I know, hate me say I'm wrong, but honestly, when you were 7, would you have wanted a book?







) they want interesting unsual stuff. Emma likes to get books, but not as birthday presents. There are very fun but educational computer games for kids if they have a PC. Or art sets - my Emma loves those. My Emma is 7, and she LOVES Care Bears, art, computer games, dress up kits (so she can dress up like a fairy princess etc,) cool stuff for her room like beads and furry pillows, and she also loves horses. For mainstream folks (you said mom was mainstream) Spongebob Square Pants is a favorite, Cabbage Patch Kids are back, Polly Pocket, and these Brats Dolls are really popular (but I think Brats are overly glam for 7 year olds and worse than Barbie, but that's just me.)

Good luck in shopping.


----------



## Linda on the move

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMoe*
Let's look at what kids wants for thier Bday... not what we think they should want...

Kids typically (but not always of course) don't want books for thier birthday











My list was based on things that my 7 and 8 year old would enjoy getting as gifts and what their friends moms have told their DDs would like getting as gifts (I always ask when I RSVP), not what I think they *should* enjoy getting. I limited my list to things I think would mail easily and inexpensively. They were also things that I think someone AP/NFL would feel good about giving, and yet a child raised in a more mainstream way would enjoy.

Dress up clothes are very iffy for this age -- most of the commercial ones are too small for 7 year olds (they more the size of a 3 year old) and some girls this age are outgrowing princess/care bears/ etc.


----------



## mammastar2

I looooved getting books when I was 7 - still do, too!







Obviously, figuring out what kind of book can be tricky if you don't know the child that well - with popular series, in particular, you don't know if she's read them already. I second the Klutz activity books as really fun, if a bit pricey.

I have a stepdaughter who just turned 6 and loved the Polly Pocket set she got - but then her big sister by 7 would have been a bit bored by doll stuff and considered it babyish. She really liked the 'spy' toys that are around lately in a lot of the toy stores - secret code breakers, alarms to let you know when your little sister is trying to go in your room, night vision goggles. Science sets or outdoor activities, like a kite, are good too.

A lot of girls that age like accessories too - funky purses, hats, hair accessories if her hair is long enough, belts.


----------



## Wilhemina

One of my standards for kids enough older than mine to confuse me :LOL :

Make a pillow from an old pair of jeans, include a back pocket. Stuff the pocket with a $5.00 blockbuster gift card, a pack of microwave popcorn and a bag of candy.

HTH


----------



## TiredX2

I would probably ask your friend at least for a ball park.

Magz/Geomagz/etc are GREAT.

Card games.

Cranium Cadoo or other game

I would avoid books, not because they aren't a great gift but because kids at that age are all over the place with reading level (from barely reading to high school) and I would be afraid I would get something either too hard or offensively easy unless I knew their reading level.

Lip gloss/nail polish, hair stuff.

"summer" stuff--- DD's friend just picked up a decorate your own sandal kit. Water toys, squirt guns, glow sticks, sunglasses, etc...

I think Klutz books are great. There are several for this age range.

I recently got DD a baseball mitt in pink and purple that she was thrilled with.

Bike Accesories--- streamers, horn, etc...

Gift Certs to places like Baskin Robbins, Jamba Juice, McDonalds, etc...

DD has expressed that she has outgrown Polly Pocket and we don't "do" Bratz or Barbie.


----------



## flyingspaghettimama

7 year old girls from what I've observed are really into series books. You could ask the mom what she likes and buy one of those boxed sets (i.e. 5 for $20). You can also get book rate on shipping that way. I got the Little House series (very un-PC, i know) at this age and was so happy.

Also, stationery, diaries, etc.

Also, the "anti-coloring books" by susan striker if she's into drawing at all.

Jewelry/craft kits (they're inexpensive and very nice at marshalls, ross - same stuff as they sell in the good toy stores)

There is an alternate to all of the girly doll things that is still very hip and cool, but I can't remember what it is. It's not bendos. They come in these light blue boxes and my daughter got some sort of snap-stationery set for her birthday from them. It came with the stationery and a toy you could create. I think probably at a "fancy" toy store you could get it. I thought it seemed cool but not geared for DD but rather an older child.


----------



## MamaBug

I also second the third the craft kits. I bought my friends dd several kits that I got and she loved them. I got her the loop pot holder maker, a sewing kit and another which I can't remember. But they have so many neat kits that you can get nowadays, from scrapbooking kits ( you could also include a cheap disposable camera), needlepoint. learn to knit, candle and candy making, pottery wheels.....the list is endless. Better yet get her a gift card to Michaels and she can pick herself.

My good friend gave my sons each a bag with paint, some ceramic and wooden things to paint, some foam crafts and a gift card to Michaels where they got more foam crafts ( they love those) and scratch art and oragami.


----------



## Linda on the move

We live far from family so we both recieve and mail gifts often. Here are some general tips:

1. Shop at a national chain, request a gift reciept, and enclose it in the card.

2. Buy something that is small and light weight, or you can end up spending as much on packaging and shipping as you do on the gift.

3. Package the gift yourself and mail it at the post office rather than using a store that packages the mails the gift for you.

4. Always think about how you are going to package the gift before you buy it. If you buy something that is not a regular shape, you may have to put into a box that seems quite large to get the whole thing in. The larger the box, the fewer options you have for cheap shipping.

5. I personally find the easiest way to package a gift is in a large padded envelope. You can buy these lots of places, the Post Office, Target, etc. (Gifts for my neices and nephews are limited to things that fit in a large, padded envelope!)

6. Mail early for the least expensive rate. Media rate is less than regular regular parcel rate.

7. Part of the fun of the gift is that is comes in the mail. Kids love getting mail. I think it is better to do something simple, not drive youself nuts, but just DO IT. If you make it too hard, you'll never want to mess with it again.

With all gifts for children, I think it is important to talk to the parent ahead of time to discuss likes and dislikes, reading level, etc. My sister and I always talk about what the kids are into and such, but we never tell the other one what we are getting for the B-day child.

Even with a pre-shopping chat, include the receipt. They could end up getting the exact same thing from someone else.


----------



## Starr

So did we give you more ideas or just confuse you







?


----------



## MamaBug

:LOL Yeah I want to know what you get her! I have a 7 yr old girl bday coming up this year so I would like to know if she likes what you picked!


----------



## 4evermom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Linda on the move*
6. Mail early for the least expensive rate. Media rate is less than regular parcel rate.

"Contents are limited to books, film, manuscripts, sound recordings, video tapes, and computer media (such as CDs, DVDs, and diskettes)."

I thought I'd post this quote from the USPS website to clarify. Most people realize this, but evidently there have been enough misuses of media mail that it is starting to get searched.


----------



## MamaBug

Also with media mail they will ask if there is any correspondence and if you send a card that would be considered correspondence as far as I know. Your better off doing parcel post and not taking the chance IMO


----------



## Vito's Mommy

I didn't read thru all the posts, so I hope I don't repeat. I would get her a photo album/scrap book. If you search around, you'll find good deals. And then get her some decorating stuff and maybe a disposable camera? You can do it all for under $20, no problem! HTH, S~


----------

